
Tic Tac Toe – Creating Unbeatable AI - gsurma
https://towardsdatascience.com/tic-tac-toe-creating-unbeatable-ai-with-minimax-algorithm-8af9e52c1e7d
======
Snipy
Very good introduction to the minimax algorithm. I use the same game to
introduce the idea to my student.

